# Hello, I am new here.



## Jesenia

Hi, I am Jesenia Patterson. I just join this site and a new mum. Basically, I am a writer and also a blogger. I am writing about baby care and pregnancy care.I just learn more and share my thought here.:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Jesenia

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------

